# The Sopwith Pup



## nuuumannn (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Guys, a new addition to my site is the Sopwith Pup.

















A walkaround of The Vintage Aviator's Pup reproduction N6205 is included.
















Link here: warbirds

Thanks for looking; future additions include an Australian Westland Wessex, German LVG C VI and the Australian War Memorial's Bf 109G.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2017)

Marvellous !
That's some deflection on the elevators - no wonder that little bleeder could perform so well !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful lines


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 1, 2017)

Has to be my all-time favourite WWI aircraft. Just love the clean lines of the Pup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2017)

As usual....Superb stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Great shots!!


----------



## Elvis (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool plane!
One question - In the last picture, the large padded "D" shaped thing. Is the pilot supposed to press his face into that when sighting the gun?
Unless its a windscreen, I've never seen anything like that before.


Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 11, 2017)

Elvis said:


> Cool plane!
> One question - In the last picture, the large padded "D" shaped thing. Is the pilot supposed to press his face into that when sighting the gun?
> Unless its a windscreen, I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> ...



It's primarily there to stop the pilot bashing his head on the gun in the event of a crash. Was a local modification. May have included a transparent section in the middle but I'm not sure of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Apr 11, 2017)

Interesting!
Thanks Buffnut.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

That's nice...!


----------

